# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Vé máy bay >  Vé máy bay giá rẻ tuần 2 tháng 03/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Giỗ Tổ Hùng Vương, Festival Huế, Lễ 30/4 & 01/05 là một trong những sự kiện lớn trong nước đang đến gần. Và để có được kỳ nghỉ vui vẻ trong những dịp này thì các bạn nên có sự chuẩn bị trước. Tuần này không có các khuyến mãi hấp dẫn. Giá vé cũng đã tăng lên chút đỉnh và trong vài tuần tới cho tới thời gian các kỳ nghỉ Lễ, giá vé sẽ có thể tiếp tục tăng. Vì vậy, các bạn nên thảo luận cùng bạn bè, gia đình để có những sự chuẩn bị sớm và tốt nhất cho chuyến đi. Cùng Didau theo dõi tình hình giá cả thay đổi như thế nào nhé!  :Wink: 

*Nội địa*

Giá vé cho cập nhật lần này từ ngày 12/03 - 18/03 lại có phần “nhỉnh” hơn cập nhật tuần trước. Với các điểm đến Đà Nẵng, Huế vẫn có giá tốt nhất trong khoảng thời gian cập nhật, nhưng số lượng chuyến bay lại rất ít.

*Vietnam Airlines*

*Tp.HCM - Đà Nẵng. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:00, 07:30, 08:30, 11:30, 15:30, 17:40, 18:00, 19:30, 20:20, 20:50, 22:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 12/03: 1.450.000 VND  *  13/03 --> 15/03, 18/03: 1.100.000 VND  *  16/03: 1.280.000 VND  *  17/03: 950.000 VND_Lượt về_: 12/03: 2.600.000 VND  *  13/03, 14/03, 18/03: 1.280.000 VND  *  15/03 --> 17/03: 1.100.000 VND*Tp.HCM - Đà Lạt. [thời gian bay khoảng 50p - 60p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 07:30, 14:20, 15:30, 17:10*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 12/03, 14/03: 1.100.000 VND  *  13/03, 15/03, 16/03: 1.000.000 VND  *  17/03, 18/03: 800.000 VND_Lượt về_: 12/03, 13/03: hết vé  *  14/03 --> 17/03: 800.000 VND  *  18/03: 1.200.000 VND*Tp.HCM - Phú Quốc. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:05, 06:40, 09:50, 10:10, 10:45, 11:05, 13:40, 06:05*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 12/03: hết vé  *  13/03, 17/03:  1.100.000 VND  *  14/03: 800.000 VND  *  15/03, 18/03: 900.000 VND  *  16/03: 1.000.000 VND_Lượt về_: 12/03: hết vé  *  13/03: 1.200.000 VND  *  14/03, 16/03, 17/03:  800.000 VND  *  15/03: 1.100.000 VND  *  18/03: 1.320.000 VND
*Hà Nội - Tp.HCM. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:30, 08:15, 08:40, 09:05, 12:05, 13:30, 14:15, 15:00, 15:30, 16:00, 16:10, 17:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 12/03: 2.300.000 VND  *  13/03, 15/03: 1.900.000 VND  *  14/03, 17/03: 1.500.000 VND  *  16/03, 18/03: 1.700.000 VND_Lượt về_: 12/03: 2.100.000 VND  *  13/03, 14/03: 1.900.000 VND  *  15/03 --> 17/03: 1.700.000 VND  * 18/03: 1.500.000 VND*Hà Nội - Nha Trang.[thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]* 
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:15, 09:10, 17:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 12/03: hết vé  *  13/03: 2.300.000 VND  *  14/03  -->  18/03: 2.100.000 VND_Lượt về_: 12/03:  2.300.000 VND  *  13/03 --> 18/03: 2.100.000 VND
*Huế - Hà Nội. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 08:00, 14:20, 22:10*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 12/03, 13/03, 15/03: 1.450.000 VND  *  14/03, 16/03 --> 18/03: 1.100.000 VND_Lượt về_: 12/03: hết vé  *  13/03, 14/03, 17/03, 18/03: 1.780.000 VND  *  15/03, 16/03: 1.600.000 VND*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*



*Jetstar*

*Hà Nội - Tp.HCM. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 18:15, 20:40, 21:50, 9:05, 10:05, 10:55, 14:35, 15:20, 16:20, 20:40*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 12/03: 1.600.000 VND  *  13/03, 14/03: 1.470.000 VND  *  15/03 --> 18/03: 1.340.000 VND_Lượt về_: 12/03: 1.990.000 VND  *  13/03 --> 16/03: 1.340.000 VND  *  17/03, 18/03: 1.210.000 VND
*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*


*VietJet Air*

*Tp.HCM - Hà Nội. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 16:15, 06:15, 11:15*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 12/03: 1,800,000 VND  *  13/03: 1,500,000 VND  *  14/03 --> 16/03, 18/03: 1,350,000 VND  *  17/03: 1,200,000 VND_Lượt về_: 12/03 --> 14/03: 1,650,000 VND  *  15/03, 17/03, 18/03: 1,350,000 VND  *  16/03: 1,500,000 VND*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*


*Lưu ý: Tất cả giá vé trên đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí. Riêng các giá vé của Jetstar và VietJet Air là chưa bao gồm phí hành lý ký gửi. Tùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng.

----------


## hangnt

*Quốc tế*

*Tiger Airways*

*Tp.HCM - Singapore: 22$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 118$Thời gian bay: 8/3 - 31/7/2012

*Hà Nội - Singapore: 71$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 205$Thời gian bay: 8/3/2012 - 31/1/2013

Điều kiện:
Thời gian đặt vé: đến 7/3/2012Vé khuyến mãi nên số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay mà hãng quy định.Tùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng.

Các bạn có thấy sự thay đổi giá vé rất rõ rệt của Tiger Airways trong tuần này và tuần trước không? Mặc dù là khuyến mãi nhưng giá vé lại cao hơn khá nhiều so với tuần trước. Chính vì vậy mà Didau luôn khuyên các bạn nếu nhìn thấy một mức giá phù hợp với mình thì nên đặt ngay.

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*Air Asia*

*Đà Nẵng - Kuala Lumpur: 141$*

*Tp.HCM - Bangkok: 205$*

*Tp.HCM - Kuala Lumpur: 139$*

*Tp.HCM - Jakarta: 156$*


*Hà Nội - Bangkok: 214$*

*Hà Nội - Kuala Lumpur: 231$*

Giá vé trên là vé khứ hồi, đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------

